# 6 Year Old aggressive Biter...Please Help



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

We have a 6 year old male who is a biter. He is very aggressive to anyone other than my wife and I so no one is allowed near him. He also has attacked both of us many times. His aggression times are pretty specific, in the morning when we leave for work, he gets very upset and we have to throw a treat and slip out the door. Going back in for something forgotten is not an option, he will bare teeth and lunge at us, unless we stay and don't attempt to leave. The other time is afternoon, usually after dusk. He gets sullen, he bares teeth when approached. He also has 
aggressively bitten our hands (Sustained vicious bites with multiple punctures). I dont think a behaviorist could get near him. Any thoughts on the dusk thing?You can see the mood change wash over his face as afternoon arrives. We are at wits end with him, he is neutered.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I had an extremely people aggressive GSD, but he never showed my husband nor I an ounce of aggression. How long have you had your GSD? 

My post will bump this up in the active topics so a more experienced member can chime in. This is a serious situation.


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

We've had him since he was 8 weeks old


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you taken him to a vet to rule out any medical conditions that would cause aggression? Have his eyes been checked? How long has this aggression been going on?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

umm..... i'm sorry but a dog biting myself or my husband in the manner you're describing aka NOT play but with intent to hurt would be euthanized. My dogs dont really even mouth us at all. Has he always been this way or is it a recent thing? Is he crate trained? Do you practice NILIF with him? how much exercise does he get? how much socialization did he get as a puppy and were there any severely negative experiences? Have you had his eyes checked? Vet checked to rule out medical conditions? Hearing checked?

lol posted same time as Jax

edit/add-on: did you get him from a reputable breeder? if yes, is there any similar problems with any other members of his litter? history of aggression in the parents or anywhere in the lines?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> *umm..... i'm sorry but a dog biting myself or my husband in the manner you're describing aka NOT play but with intent to hurt would be euthanized.* My dogs dont really even mouth us at all. Has he always been this way or is it a recent thing? Is he crate trained? Do you practice NILIF with him? how much exercise does he get? how much socialization did he get as a puppy and were there any severely negative experiences? Have you had his eyes checked? Vet checked to rule out medical conditions? Hearing checked?
> 
> lol posted same time as Jax


I agree completely.


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

I know, I guess I already know where this is leading. I was a K-9 officer, and I've raised and bred dogs all my life. I've never had a dog not submit to my leadership. His father was aggressive toword other dogs but never to humans, I've always made sure I could put my hands in bowls while they were feeding and not get even a raised lip. He's been like this since his 2nd year. Medically he is fine, we have sort of worked around his behavior. It had been many months since he has bit but we hav had 2 incidents in a week now. Also, he is not a real pet, he is off limits at night. Only in the light of day is he seemingly normal and approachable. It seems like a deep seeded trauma, associated with the evening and, sepearation. We fear he must be put down but my heart breaks at even the initial thought of it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

couldnt edit. Waited too long. your dog sounds like a massive liability and a danger in general. If he's been doing this his entire life with you thats a HUGE problem that should have been corrected a LONG time ago before it had the chance to escalate. If he's biting you, the hand the feeds him, thats never a good thing. Whats to keep him from doing worse if he's biting as severely as you say he is now?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Exfuzz said:


> I know, I guess I already know where this is leading. I was a K-9 officer, and I've raised and bred dogs all my life. I've never had a dog not submit to my leadership. His father was aggressive toword other dogs but never to humans, I've always made sure I could put my hands in bowls while they were feeding and not get even a raised lip. He's been like this since his 2nd year. Medically he is fine, we have sort of worked around his behavior. It had been many months since he has bit but we hav had 2 incidents in a week now. Also, he is not a real pet, he is off limits at night. Only in the light of day is he seemingly normal and approachable. It seems like a deep seeded trauma, associated with the evening and, sepearation. We fear he must be put down but my heart breaks at even the initial thought of it.


 
it sounds like there is something wrong in his head. Something isnt firing correctly. Even as a retired K9 officer, you have to know when you have a problem on your hands. Its not an easy thing to realize because you are so close to the situation and you raised him. Its like that feeling i can only imagine parents get when their kids end up in prison. There is always that feeling like you failed somehow but its not always the case. sometimes something is just wrong and nobody had any way of knowing or fixing it. Your story reminds me of the whole Dr. Jykle Mr. Hyde thing. Not to sound harsh or mean hearted but sometimes there is only so much you can do. This is an animal that has something mentally wrong going on from the sounds of things and having to just work around an aggressive animal in YOUR home isnt a way to live. You should be able to come and go as you please without the possibility of losing something vital if you forget something and have to go back in.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I understand what you are going through my boy Victor was so aggressive he would not let anyone never my husband or myself. He was lunging and trying to attack family members he had been introduced to numerous times. We never tried to harm us, but he was a threat to everyone else. We had to put him to sleep at the beginning of this month. I could not re-home him nor did I want someone to chain him up for a guard dog. Your dog is attacking you and your wife and since you know it is not medical then it must be genetic like my boys' was. We had no other option than to euthanize him for the safety of our family and himself. I commend you for managing him for 6 yrs. I know how difficult it must be. Sometimes the best thing we can do for a dog such as this is often times the hardest thing to do, but it is the right one. You can't have an extremely people aggressive dog attacking anyone especially your family.


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

I know what we have to do, I promised my wife I'd do more research but we both know the answer. We even installed sally ports on or entrance to the house to prevent an escape tragedy. I just wish he was not such a good dog for a few hours a day, if he was attacking constantly then the decision would be urgent and forced. Thanks to everyone who replied, sometimes loving dogs sucks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you had a neurologist examine him?


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

No, just a GP Vet


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Please keep us updated. There are people here that have been in your situation and will understand ,myself, included. There is a great support system here no matter what your decision. I absolutely understand the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Exploring Owner-directed Aggression



> *Night and Day*
> Dogs who display owner-directed aggression most often behave aggressively in the evening hours. They are better tempered, less likely to be aggressive, in the morning.
> This may be because brain serotonin is highest in the morning and falls over the course of the day, reaching low levels in the evening as serotonin has metabolized to melatonin.
> 
> ...


Personally, I find it odd that he attacks in the morning and in the evening but seems fine at other times. I also agree that a dog that continuously attacks his owner without cause probably needs to be euthanized. Sometimes it's kinder to release them from their demons. 

But if you want to research this to find an answer, I would go with the above angle and do some bloodwork and possibly consult a neurologist.

Additionally, I would put a muzzle on him for the time being.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you can afford to have a neuro vet examine him i would suggest giving that a shot. but it might not even work. we're all here if you need to talk or anything. We all tried very hard to help Leslie with her boy but sometimes its not enough. and you're right. Loving dogs sucks. Its tough when we have to lose them no matter what the reason is. always heartbreaking.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Any dog this actively aggressive toward not only other people but to his own people should be put down. It's hard to say if the dog is inherently unstable - aggressive father - or if there is a serious training problem - this didn't start until he was two and then you worked around it. Either way, not only is this dog a huge hazard to everyone around him, but is probably a very miserable dog to be acting this way.


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

The morning attacks are all about separation, if it's a day off he's fine, or if we take him with he's great. If he knows he's being left alone for the day then he gets aggressive. The biting hands is almost always in the evening, but it's unpredictable, the last one was still daylight but getting close to dusk. I'll check into a neurologist. We tried an anti depressant from the vet but he became lethargic and wary of us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located? If you are close to Tufts, then try contacting the vet that wrote the article I posted.


----------



## Exfuzz (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm on the Oregon coast


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Email the vet anyways. The worst they can do is not answer. Is there a teaching hospital near you, such as a university?


----------

